# Compresor Limitador Stereo para Transmisor FM



## yamil2009 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hola Amigos del Foro, esta ves les escribo para compartir con ustedes el compresor limitador de la serie pira que lo he armado, pero en esta oportunidad use el integrado TL072, ya que donde vivo no es posible hallar el que pide en el circuito el TLC272.
Ojala que alguien ya lo haya armado para mostrarlo y compartir como le funciono.
 Atte
YAMIL


----------



## tecbeml (Sep 22, 2012)

Amigo me gustaria que explicaras todas las funciones de esos preset y si es posible cambiarlos por potenciometros


----------



## tiago (Sep 22, 2012)

Los diseños de pira son de gran calidad por poco precio. Yo he montado varios y funcionan perfectamente.
Quizá el TL071 tenga algo menos de ruido, no estoy seguro.

Los preset, se pueden sustituir por potenciómetros lineales.

Saludos.


----------



## tecbeml (Sep 22, 2012)

donde puedo ver esos diseños de pira  o mas bien que es pira ay algun link .


----------



## kadaver (Sep 22, 2012)

los potenciometros vistos de izquierda a derecha son:
imput level---release time---attack time---hf cliping---cliping---output level 

saludos

PD aqui la pagina de pira http://pira.cz/eng/ ,no tengo muy claro si puedo poner este enlace por que podria parecer spam , aunque creo que si por que hay un monton de buenos circuitos de radio y soft especifico para radio tambien que son gratuitos, si no estubiera permitido , pido disculpas de antemano y editenlo.


----------



## exetv (Sep 22, 2012)

amigo tiago, tiene que ser el TL072 porque el TL071 es de un solo operacional y el tl072 es doble operacional, saludos


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 22, 2012)

Muy cierto el TL072 tiene en su interior 2 operacionles, para los que pueden conseguir el TLC272 tendran me imagino mucho menor ruido.
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## Marin7878 (Sep 22, 2012)

Saludos a todos, que tal trabaja este compresor de pira y como es el ajuste....


----------



## kadaver (Sep 22, 2012)

Marin7878 dijo:


> Saludos a todos, que tal trabaja este compresor de pira y como es el ajuste....


 
hola compañero , yo lo fabrique hace algun tiempo ,y no me dio problemas , en cuanto al ajuste es muy simple , es barato y mientras lo tube me dio lo que esperaba de el , hace ya que lo cambie , por uno de marca , pero merece la pena ya que no es complicado y da buenos resultados , eso si si no mal recuerdo los operacionales que les puse eran unos jrc 4558 , saludos


----------



## exetv (Sep 22, 2012)

otro integrado que se pudiera usar y que se ocupan muchos en equipos profesionales es el JRC4558D y es facil de conseguir, por lo menos en mi zona y tambien tiene muy bajo ruido y la polaridad es la misma, saludos


----------



## Marin7878 (Sep 22, 2012)

Gracias amigos sacare un tiempito para hacerlo y probar, gracias...


----------



## exetv (Sep 22, 2012)

ah, me olvidaba de decir, el JRC4558D es tambien un operacional doble como el TL 072, saludos


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 22, 2012)

Con cual dara la mejor calidad, y el mejor resultado no?


----------



## exetv (Sep 22, 2012)

usa un zocalo para el integrado y yo usaria el JRC4558D, lo que puedes hacer es probar con los dos por eso el zocalo pero el JRC4558D lo e visto en varios equipos profesionales por lo que pienso que es mejor ja , saludos


----------



## tiago (Sep 23, 2012)

exetv dijo:


> amigo tiago, tiene que ser el TL072 porque el TL071 es de un solo operacional y el tl072 es doble operacional, saludos



Mis disculpas por la distracción. Estoy en algunos proyectos y reparaciones utilizando todos éstos operacionales mencionados. Y hasta sueño con ellos 

El TLC272 es un operacional de muy altas prestaciones, por desgracia está fuera de fabricación y sólo se obtiene pagando el precio que quieran pedirte. En las tiendas habituales, no se encuentra,a no ser lotes que les quedaron por algún cajón. Yo los he conseguido recorriendo muchas tiendas.
Hay que tener mucho cuidado con la alimentación, que esté bien filtrada y no someterlos a interrupciones rápidas de alimentación porque se queman. A mí me ha pasado con tres de ellos, por quitar y poner el cable de +Vcc repetidas veces haciendo pruebas.

En su lugar, recomiendo el 5532, ademas son mucho mas duros.

Saludos.


----------



## leonardojavier (Ene 31, 2013)

hola que tal . yo he armado este circuito pero no se donde puedo conseguir el integrado tlc272 acá en argentina porque los tl072 como el jrc4558d no me convencen ya que la configuración es distinta mas allá que la conexión de los terminales sean lo mismo, aquí estan las diferencias, este el tl072    http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/2300.pdf   y aca el tlc272 http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/texasinstruments/tlc272.pdf , espero me puedan ayudar y ayudar a otros que lo quieran armar gracias !


----------



## raulin1966 (Dic 10, 2013)

kadaver dijo:


> hola compañero , yo lo fabrique hace algun tiempo ,y no me dio problemas , en cuanto al ajuste es muy simple , es barato y mientras lo tube me dio lo que esperaba de el , hace ya que lo cambie , por uno de marca , pero merece la pena ya que no es complicado y da buenos resultados , eso si si no mal recuerdo los operacionales que les puse eran unos jrc 4558 , saludos




Hola:
Compresor de audio para filtrar algunas frecuencias para que no generen problemas. 
tengo un esquema un compressor , el cual les envio para que me indiquen como se deben conectar las etapas 
en resumen donde entra el audio y donde sale ya procesado o bien la salida general

como pueden ver aparecen entradas balanceadas y luego HAY AHI UN CROSOVER ACTIVO donde salen los graves medios agudos etc pero no se si se mezclan o no ,ademas de un circuito de gatillo.
si se mezclaran las salidas de los filtros o crossover activo habria que hacer un circuito mezclador que faltaria creo
ahora donde se toma la salida general

dan explicaciones pero no son claros en el coneccionado

Les solicito ayuda , abranlo por favor veanlo y me indican como conectar las etapas y si le faltara algo


yo ya probe un circuito que aparece de pira.com es un desastre es  super inestable y distorciona muchisimo aunque  se ajuste sencillamente responde muy mal ademas de no tener procesado de tonos


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 24, 2015)

hola raulin hiciste algo con el circuito del compresor  que pasaste.


----------



## duflos (Feb 13, 2018)

No lo pude hacer andar cambié la resistencia que proponen la de 1m por 10k cambié nuevamente bc557 los bf245 pero nada .. nada no hace nada ningun preset solo los de audio se nota que baja y sube solo ruido, jaja , los led estan como lo detallan pero no hace nadaaa . Alguien tiene alguno que funcione es para mi transmisorsito desde ha muchas graciass


----------



## ojotec (Mar 11, 2018)

*R*evisa bien el circuito . y pistas del circ*U*ito impreso que los inegrado*S* reciban la alimentacion.  *C*apacitores electroliticos bien orientados y desconfia de la originalidad de los integrados. *H*ay muchos componentes falsos. *S*on la principal causa de que proyectos como esto no funcionen


----------

